# Jan. 17, 2004 Jacktown, PA show



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The Blue Mountain Antique Gas & Steam Engine Assoc. Inc. presents the annual snow show at the Jacktown Community Center, Bangor-Richmond Road, Bangor, PA on Jan. 17, 2004 at 8:00am - 4 pm snow or shine 

Gasoline engine display, food available, bring an empty soup can and receive FREE Hobo stew!

For more info call: 610-588-6900


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

January 'tain't far away!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*3 weeks to the show*

I can taste that Hobo stew already! Hope to see some of you folks there!


----------

